# CHAUVET 1200 FOG MACHINE FC-T TIMER PROBLEM & Fogger Demo Chauvet 901 & Froggy's Fog



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

*CHAUVET 1200 FOG MACHINE FC-T TIMER PROBLEM & Fogger Demo Chauvet 901 & Froggy's Fog*

This is a unit refurbished by Chauvet DJ Hurricane 1200 (1,180 watt) Fog Machine. The fog is output when the FC-T controller that came with the fogger is plug into the unit.

The fog machine functions correctly with the FC-T timer that is sold separately that I use with my Chauvet DJ Hurricane 901 (670W) fog machine.

I include the Chauvet 901 for a fog output comparison.

I used Froggy's Freezin' Fog in a two car garage in unseasonably 65 deg 75% humidity Midwest Oct weather.

I adjusted the dials. The continuous fog button did not turn off. I believe it's a defective FC-T controller. I'll contact Chauvet. It has a 90 day warranty.

It's the first time I used it. Otherwise I like the fog machine and Froggy's Freezin' Fog juice.

Look for my fog chiller and fogging cauldron tests using these machines and fog juice ^v^
I'm uploading videos of this fogger and the

Canon VIXIA HF R400 1080P 17Mbps MP4 Oct 14, 2016.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

UPDATE: The refurbished unit was supplied with the wrong remote. It says “Chauvet” at the top with no model number. The new remote that works says “Chauvet DJ”. I called Chauvet and asked them. they also said Froggy’s Freezin Fog juice is thick so clean out your machine after every major use so it doesn’t clog the lines. the popular home made cleaning solution mixture of distilled water and distilled vinegar is fine. after cleaning take the tube out and run it for 5 seconds to pump the mixture out. run the machine once a month with distilled water or fog for 5 minutes if not used very often so the pump does not seize.


----------

